# Chtěl se vyhnout, ale zjistil, že se otřel o stěnu.



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
potřebovala bych vaši pomoc s tou větou. Mluví se o člověku, který se nedavno přestěhoval do nového bytu...
"Jednou si na schodišti všiml cákanců krve. Chtěl se vyhnout, ale zjistil, že se otřel o stěnu. Tam byla krev taky". 
Nerozumím  jak jsou ty věty - Chtěl se vyhnout, ale zjistil, že se otřel o stěnu - spojené.
Může mi to někdo zkusit vysvětlit?
Děkuju moc


----------



## kelt

Ahoj,

mě to připadá normální. Druhá věta vlastně popírá tu první (vyhnout se krvi) - proto je tam ale. Asi sem ti moc nepomoh, ale ono tu opravdu nic není ;-)


----------



## cajzl

Chtěl se vyhnout krvi na schodech, ale tím došlo k tomu (jak vzápětí zjistil), že se otřel o stěnu, kde byla krev také.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, je to jasný.
Čau


----------

